# Onboard video systems?



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

I have a Doodlebug I'd like to install a video Tx in the cab that would link to a tv set on a club layout. I have a 'lipstick' color camera but no Tx/Rx at this point. I know there are a ton of spy cam miniature units out there, but, the question is: which frequencies would work best in an engine with motors, etc, that would give the best picture quality. I'm waiting on a Dallee sound system to put in this thing too..if that will impact on transmission. We have 3 separate trains running at one time with associated power supplies, track magnets, etc. Any ideas, links, or threads as to what would be a good setup? Bill


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

The easiest way by far to achieve this is to go buy the Aristo-Craft on-board video camera and receiver. Colour AND sound to your TV - all you have to do is place it where you want to look and hook it up to a 9V battery. The focusable camera is pretty small, too, about a 1" cube, and you can sticky-pad it just about anywhere you care to. The image is pretty good and so is the sound, and after about five years' use, there do not seem to be any problems working with other RF flapping around either. 

Of course, there ARE many other ways of doing it as well, all the way from this no-brainer option to the ludicrously complex OB system that needs a federal broadcasting licence to operate via satellite comms. No doubt they will all appear here in due course.

tac
http://www.ovgrs.org/


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

http://iptrains.com/category.sc;jse...8C87E8C21541E133D4F.qscstrfrnt02?categoryId=3 

Here's another source for onboard cameras, they use Wi-Fi to your computer. 

John


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I have a "vignette" by Ted Doskaris on my site that might be helpful:

http://www.elmassian.com/trains-mai...inmenu-194

George Schreyer came by my house and we tried out his IpTrains video system, it is VERY nice and much higher tech....

Regards, Greg


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Ah, that's the benefit of having a George Schreyer to come by your house. No doubt the system IS very nice and much higher-tech, but when I bought mine, it's all there was, and I'm still pretty happy with it. I guess that if your are brought up on beans, then you like beans all your life.

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

For a good movie, just place a digital camera on a flat car after selecting 640 by 480 resolution. 

No static and no loss of picture plus better definitions. 

Many digital cameras have this mode and they have sound recording also.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

This is a timely subject, i was looking for a video camera system myself. Aristocraft so all the dealer i have spoken with have said the system is no longer being made...








They finally get something that works rite then they stop making it.... go figure.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Get the one John recommended above in the third post, it's much better. 

I'll help you with the computer setup, although you will probably want to bring a laptop to the show. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

I got one from St Aubin's last year at HAGRS. I saw at least two of them this year, but I don't remember who had them. I picked up another set at Fry's Electronics. I've also seen them occasionally at Sam's Club. I ran one in a trolley. I put another in a caboose. I fabricated a mount from styrene in the cupola to hold the camera pointing over the train ahead. That one really didn't work too well, it was too low. I think I'm going to try to build a new cupola that is about an inch taller. Hopefully, it won't look too wacky. 

There are a number of systems around. Just search for miniature wireless camera. You might also check your local spy shops, although most of them tend to overcharge.


----------



## sheepdog (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmmmmmm..... That WiFi camera sounds interesting. Too bad about the track power requirement. No mention of audio.

I just what to you about which wireless camera to *not* buy. Wireless Video


Craig


----------



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dan Pierce on 19 Aug 2009 05:57 AM 
For a good movie, just place a digital camera on a flat car after selecting 640 by 480 resolution. 

No static and no loss of picture plus better definitions. 

Many digital cameras have this mode and they have sound recording also. 
Agreed. Less cost and more versatility, particularly if you don't have to have live action. I have a couple of videos taken this way on my website, and have posted others on Youtube.


----------

